# Rat noises?



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay I got my rats Monday, and they make a lot of sounds, so I was just wondering is there a sight that will play the sounds, and tell what they mean? I know there was one for guinea pigs I used when I had one. Thanks in advance


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Are they making noises other than squeaks? Other than when they squeak when playing/fighting with eachother rats should be silent. If they are making grunting type noises it could be a respiratory infection so you should definitely look into. I know I've seen a site that had different rat noises on it but I can't remember where that was, sorry.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I know they have a URI, but they chatter there teeth and make a sound that is like aa hiccups, and their sneezes


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Rats can sneeze for a number of reasons, and rats hiccup. Rats do produce a lot of noise, they actually laugh, But 90% or more of the sounds they make are in frequencies we can't hear. rats will make a squeak when playing or spook, they may even huff (breathing air really heavily through their noses and mouths, kind of like the rat version of a hiss) when they are fighting or really scared. the chatter your hearing is most likely them bruxing. Bruxing is when a rat grins their teeth together, which helps keep them short, but they mainly do it when they are happy or content. When they are really happy and/or content they will do what is called Boggling, which is the same as bruxing, but faster, and since a rat's jaw bone is located directly behind their eyes, it causes their eyes to "bounce" in and out. the first time you see it, it may freak you out, but after that its really funny to see. My rat Charles once had the hiccups and started boggling, it was funny cause he would be getting in to a high intense boggle, would hiccup, and would have to start all over again. Though typically the bruxing noise is hard to hear unless they are near you. Rats typically only make loud noises if they are sick in some way.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea I saw Harper doing the eye boggle today, it looked really weird, guess she was happy sleeping in a hammock with her sister. There getting checked for the sneezing tomorrow hopefully


----------

